# Looking for a traditional muzzleloader-ideas?



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting into hunting big game with a muzzleloader, and I'm interested in a Hawken-style percussion rifle. I was just wondering what I should be looking for-they seem to be out there in a wide price range and I was wondering what paying the extra cash gets you. I'm also thinking about building from a kit, who has experience and ideas on who makes the best kit? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a traditional muzzle loader-ideas?*

I can give you some links to check out if you really want to get into traditional muzzle loaders. I prefer them myself and own a couple I like the Lyman great plains/Hunter it does look more like the hawken for an production rifle.

midsouth shooter supply's will have the best price for the Lyman. one thing about the Lyman is that you can get different barrels for them.
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/vendorlinks.asp

track of the wolf sells kits and the kit Carson or Jim Bridger are pretty good hawken rifles will set you back about $900.00 but a good kit.
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/index.asp ... ort=1&as=1

this web site is for traditional only if you talk about in-line muzzle loaders they will ban you from the web site. but they have some of the more knowledgeable people on there about muzzle loaders
http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/fusio ... uid/16205/

so if you shoot traditional you will also need to start casting your own, better this way in the long way.
http://castboolits.gunloads.com/

this last one also sell kits to make been said they also have good kits
http://www.longrifles-pr.com/index.shtml


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Sagebrush gave you some great links. I've been shooting traditional sytle's for about 10 yrs, I'm still new at it! 

Another site is the Traditional Muzzeloaders Association. Once again no talk of in-lines on there. 

A couple of things to keep in mind. Rendezvous season is coming up, first one in Ogden over Easter Weekend. A few smokepoles will be for sale there. You can also purchase b/p firearms on auction arms, gunbroker, etc. Without the need of an FFL. 

For brands I still have my CVA Hawken I started out with, and my father in-laws Thompson. The Lyman great plains is a good gun, but a large one! 

One thing you will learn, the gun is the cheap part! Purchasing all the do dads that goes with them is what adds up. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

http://hunterstavern.proboards.com/index.cgi

is a good place for you to wet your feet, I don't post much on there as the computer I borrow to get online is the admin to that site and I've screwed his log in up a few times.
I know they often loan muzzleloaders to new members to get started. There are more than half a dozen custom builders on there. a dozen modern gunsmiths and no less than 6 guides who take members on free trips to get going in the right direction. several gathering hunts etc a year.

welcome pilgrim. whatever it is you've learned down in the flat will serve you no good up here. You got some work to do.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've built three different muzzies. Two were from CVA kits and one from a Thompson Center kit. Without a question, the Thompson Center kit was superior. I built a 54 caliber Hawken TC rifle and love it. Were I to do it again, I'd go with a 50 instead of teh 54. But I would certainly recommend the TC kit. My knock on the CVA kits is that they were VERY rough cut - both the metal and wood parts. I had to file a LOT of metal and carve a lot of wood to make things fit. I just was never that happy with how things fit with them. 

The TC kit could have been assmbled and fired the day I opened the box. Enough work was still needed to make it fit and call it my own, but it was a much better kit in my opinion. As such, it fires much better than either CVA kit. 

The next muzzie I get will be a kit to build a 1803 Harper's Ferry - the official rifle off the Lewis & Clark expedition. But I'm a total Lewis & Clark honk so that's just me.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the advice guys, there's a lot of stuff to look at! I can't wait to get started......


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Goodness it is refreshing to see someone who is interested in a real smoke pole.
Lyman Great Plains as has been stated, Hands down best bang for your buck on a commercially produced percusion rifle. Of course there are better ones out there but that gun is by far my favorite.
P.S Sabots have no place in a sidelock frontstuffer :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I own a TC hawken and like it a lot. It wasn't a kit rifle. It has a beautiful English walnut stock and shoots pretty good with 80 grains of powder and a round ball. :lol: 



.....Or just buy an Omega. :wink:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love my TC Renegade.  I have built a couple of kit rifles and a kit shotgun and my experience has shown me that I could have purchased a finished gun and been on the range for about the same money. Of course building one and putting your soul into it has a lot of good feelings and makes you appreciate the weapon a lot more. It also forces you to learn how to take it apart and put it back together.
For starters, I'd look at a used one, probably in 50 cal and get a feel for the sport. You might find yourself not likeing the whole process of loading and cleaning it. It aint just slamming in a round and shooting. Cleaning it can be a real mess sometimes. 
As for the accessories, make them yourself. Powder horns, possibles bags, cappers, patch knives....all of these things are easy to make. Come on up to the Cache Valley Rendezvous on Memorial weekend and I'll let you use my gun and I'll provide you with all the stuff to shoot it. I won't give you my beer though.
Good luck and welcome to the primitive side of muzz shooting.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot again for all the replies you guys-I'm getting pretty excited about all this! Bear's Butt-I might have to take you up on that, and I'll bring my own beer :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll make you the same offer over Easter weekend in Ogden. There is a rendezvous at Ft. BuenaVentura, this is a fun little rondy. Bears Butt did give some good advice on a used one. There are several on auction arms right now. 

Good luck!!


----------

